# خش وشوف برامج الزمالك



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*مش عايز اشوف زملكاوى بعدى كده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*سورى كتبتها غلط 
مش عايز اشوف زملكاوى بعد كده
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى​*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

ايووووووووووووووة يا كوكو الاهلى وبس
اهلاى اهلاى 
بيب بيب
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايووووووووووووووة يا كوكو الاهلى وبس
> اهلاى اهلاى
> بيب بيب
> هههههههههههههههه​



*اكيد هوه فى بعد الاهلى كلام 
شكرا على المرور​*


----------



## kimo14th (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



kokoman قال:


> *مش عايز اشوف زملكاوى بعدى كده​*



*يخرب عقلك يامجرم يخرب عقلك ياابو تريكه *

*قصدى كوكومان* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



kimo14th قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يامجرم يخرب عقلك ياابو تريكه *
> 
> *قصدى كوكومان* ​



*شكرا على المرور
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى​​*


----------



## girl of my lord (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

هههههههههه
ايوة كده وريهم مقامهم
بس انت نسيت تكتب خادوا سته رايح خادوا اربعه جاي
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

ههههههههههههه مااااااااااشى مااااااااااااشى يا كوكو ليك يوووووووم برضو و مثير الزمالك يقوملوا قومة و هى الى يحبس دمكم!!!!!!​


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

:smil12:


----------



## fullaty (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

بقى كده يا كوكو مان ماشى ماشى :nunu0000::act23:

وبالنسبه لعالج نفسك انت زملكاوى دى شرف اننا مش بنتكل على حد

ومين قالك ان الزملكويه انقرضوا المشكله ان فى خونه فى صفوفه كانوا بيشجعوه لانه بيكسب ومش قادرين يتحملوا معاها محنته 

ليك يوم يا ظالم هيتردلك فيه :t32::budo::boxing:


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بقى كده يا كوكو مان ماشى ماشى :nunu0000::act23:
> 
> وبالنسبه لعالج نفسك انت زملكاوى دى شرف اننا مش بنتكل على حد
> 
> ...



*اى اى اى اى كل ده ضرب كفايه راسى وجعتنى اى اى 
بس انا عمرى ما استسلم حتى لو قتلتونى :budo:​اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى ​*:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههه
> ايوة كده وريهم مقامهم
> بس انت نسيت تكتب خادوا سته رايح خادوا اربعه جاي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*كفايه عليهم كده المره دى المره الجايه انا واثق انهم هيشجعوا الاهلاى 
ههههههههه​*:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههه مااااااااااشى مااااااااااااشى يا كوكو ليك يوووووووم برضو و مثير الزمالك يقوملوا قومة و هى الى يحبس دمكم!!!!!!​




*ونحن فى الانتظار 
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى​*


----------



## Moony34 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع 
أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



Moony34 قال:


> رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع
> أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي أهلي



*شكرا على المرور
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى ​*


----------



## twety (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

هما الزملكاويه

لسه ليهم عين يدخلوووووووا ولا ايه

صحيح الىل اختشوا ماااااتوا :t33:


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



twety قال:


> هما الزملكاويه
> 
> لسه ليهم عين يدخلوووووووا ولا ايه
> 
> صحيح الىل اختشوا ماااااتوا :t33:



*ههههههههههههههه
شكرا على المرور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*اكيد مافيش زمالكاويا ليه عين يدخلوا 
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى *
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*باطالب ادارة المنتدى بعمل منتدى رياضى
 و يكون كوكو المشرف عليه
علشان راجل حقانى وبينصف الكل 
وعلى الأقل 
اهلاوى على طوووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *باطالب ادارة المنتدى بعمل منتدى رياضى
> و يكون كوكو المشرف عليه
> علشان راجل حقانى وبينصف الكل
> وعلى الأقل
> اهلاوى على طوووووووووووووووووووووووول​*



*مرسى جدا على دعوتك وعلى المرور شكلك اهلاوى صميم 
احيك على هذا 
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على طول 
ههههههههههههههههه​*:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*ايه يا عم كوكو
 الزمالكاوية راحوا فين 


وعلى رأى ريكو 
عادى فى المعادى و ستة فى الزمالك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الزمالكاوية اتخطفوا يا رجالة 
حد يرو ح يدور عليهم​*


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*ههههههههههه*

*جامدة اوى يا مان*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*مرسى ياجماعه على ردودكم ومروكم 
عايزين ناخد شعار لاللزمالكاويه​*


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

لالالالالالالالالا كده انا ازعل:a82: خالص انا زملكاوى الاهلى مين والناس نايمين:beee: الاهلى ده فريق عطلان وكل مرة بيفوز على الزمالك حظه حلو بتيجى معاه حظ:a82::yahoo:


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماهو احنا قولنا كده 
يجيى الزمالكاوى ويقولك  الاهلى بيكسب بالاحظ 
يعنى كده انى الزمالك مالهوش حظ خالص 
والاهلى هوه الالى محظوظ بس 
وبقيت الفرق مش محظوظه بردو 
لا للزملكاويه 
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى 
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووى على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بئى كدىى
مااااااااااشى
هو لولا عمرو زكى كنا حناخد البطولة
وبعدبن ده قصر ديل
وقريب حينزل البرنامج الاهلاوى فاااااااااااااااااكر يوم ما كملتو مية سنة 
هااااااااااااااااااااااا
لو كنت ناسى افكرك
يلا اجرو اتلموا على خيبتكوا بئى وبلاش نتكلم كتيييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهىء اهىء اهىء:gun:
ربنا يسامحك يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بئى كدىى
> مااااااااااشى
> هو لولا عمرو زكى كنا حناخد البطولة
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انسى ايه وافتكر ايه 
ايه ياجيلان شكلك زمالكاويه صميمه 
هههههههههههههههههه
بس انا مهاما حصل اهلاوووووووووووووووووى 
مع احترامى طبعا للزمالك ومشجعى الزمالك 



​


----------



## كوك (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*







ههههههههههههههههههههه   


اتفرج  يمعلم  الاهلى  مين


مدرسة الفن والهندسه فى عالم
























اى  خدمه يمعلم

لو  عايز  تانى  تحت  امرك


----------



## كوك (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*








عايز  اقولك   حاجه  الحضرى   هيسيب  الاهلى   

والحضرى  من  غيرووووووووو

طبقه  مش  الاهلى

خليك  زملكاوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

ايه ياكوك انت حولت زمالك ولا ايه 
هتشوفوا الاهلى ده فى 2010هيعمل ايه 
مش هتلاقوا زملكاويه بعد كده




وادى ابو تريكه الالى بتقول عليه هيبقى زملكاوى 
مستحيل ياكوك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## ملاك فرج (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*

فعلا ليكو يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خش وشوف برامج الزمالك*



ملاك فرج قال:


> فعلا ليكو يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم



انا مش فاهم انت بتتكلم على انهوا نادى بالظبط 
اهلاى ولا زمالك ​


----------

